# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY lighting from IKEA?

## gentle

i'm planning to setup a 1-2ft planted tank in office
wonder if anyone has tried using IKEA lights for planted tanks?

----------


## sheng

i feel that the heat generated from their lights are always very warm.
i suggest dont use it.
Why not get a aquarium's light?

----------


## Shadow

now a days those aquarium light is prety cheap, it might not worth DIY unless you have most of the parts.

----------


## gentle

ok thanks for the advice

----------

